# Trifecta vs. BNR



## MyLonewolf25 (Dec 23, 2016)

Oh lord here we go


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MyLonewolf25 said:


> Oh lord here we go
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it'll be fun to see the mobs. [emoji23]


----------



## MyLonewolf25 (Dec 23, 2016)

EricSmit said:


> I think it'll be fun to see the mobs. [emoji23]


I reality your comparison is flawed but 
Bnr has its own skunkworks and work on an upgrades the platform regularly 
Each tune is individual 
Etc
Etc

Oh
And miles better customer service 

Really no contest in that department 
Especially since you can have multiple tunes on hand and getting things working and figured out is miles ahead of trifecta 

Plus hasn't it been shown identical car with an auto that bnr is faster and better economy? 

Although I'm not sure of this doesn't trifecta not touch the trans when tuning?
And for the price you need to pay for their elite of whatever they call it to where it's an individual tune you may as well go bnr especially if you get a used unit 

Just helping the flame war start 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I know. Manual hatch vs. auto sedan. 

I've never had to wait longer than 30 minutes for a response from Trifecta. I've never had to wait longer than 30 minutes for a response from BNR. 

Both vehicles pull hard when I want to and drive smooth when not. 

Cost is irrelevant to me for this comparison. You can PM me if you'd like to know why. 

Trifecta did the trans in my auto. BNR tuned vehicle is a manual. 

I have a laptop that is always in my car anyway, and with a wifi hotspot in my car, I can change tunes or request and exact tune updates at any time with both platforms.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

For what it's worth, I make more power with the BNR tune.


----------



## evolizzee (Feb 4, 2017)

I thought the manuals put down more power than the autos but the gearing and trans tuning in the auto excels big time? I know my Auto shifts pretty fast. I went from 145whp/179whp to 158whp/196wtq by adding an intake and fixing my blow-out from a spark plug gap issue (0.028" down to 0.024"). And that was only pushing 17-18psi due to a crappy factory PCV valve causing a boost leak (leak tester found that one after BNR suggested to look for one). Once I install XRs PCV fix this weekend, so I can start hitting target boost levels (21psi), the numbers should only increase. I'd be happy with ~170whp/210wtq...BNR has already bumped up my speed limiter and has offered to try and add more power if I desire it, after I get the engine caught up with the tune...So I'm just gonna stay TEAM BNR since they provided me with solid tuning and accurate troubleshooting advice.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm a little higher on power than that, but that's not relevant really. I'm using data log numbers to determine the output.


----------



## evolizzee (Feb 4, 2017)

Surprisingly, the datalogged (torque) values stayed really close to the values yielded on both dyno runs. I'm not gonna be settled, though, until I can reach my target boost values, and put down over 200wtq. Hopefully, BNR's advice will continue to help. I'm just gonna have to try and equal their platform/tuning knowledge with my hard work...and busted knuckles. 

Are Gen 2s, better built for power, over Gen1's?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

evolizzee said:


> Surprisingly, the datalogged (torque) values stayed really close to the values yielded on both dyno runs. I'm not gonna be settled, though, until I can reach my target boost values, and put down over 200wtq. Hopefully, BNR's advice will continue to help. I'm just gonna have to try and equal their platform/tuning knowledge with my hard work...and busted knuckles.
> 
> Are Gen 2s, better built for power, over Gen1's?


Direct injected, bigger turbo, and tiny displacement bump.

I'm putting down well over that right now, on both cars.


----------



## evolizzee (Feb 4, 2017)

https://youtu.be/jtPCi9fY6EQ




EricSmit said:


> Direct injected, bigger turbo, and tiny displacement bump.
> 
> I'm putting down well over that right now, on both cars.


Neither seem to perform any better than a Gen1 with just little over 200wtq. Are the Gen2s heavier? Different gears? Does the Trifecta tuned Cruze have a trans tune? It seems the shifting on both are pretty sluggish. BNR's trans tune is pretty sick IMO.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

My hatch is a manual. I wasn't ripping it very hard; I was just shifting. The sedan does have a trans tune.

The problem with both videos is that I was spinning. The gen2 is lighter than the gen1.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I'll take another video in my hatch tonight on my way home from work; a proper redlining gear going for it video.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> The problem ... is that I was spinning.



:smileystooges: That's besides the point - you're always spinning! :1poke:


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> :smileystooges: That's besides the point - you're always spinning! :1poke:


[emoji23] brutal.


----------



## NightFallCruze (Apr 4, 2017)

Signed up !! Now I can keep up with the progress of how these tunes are working out.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

NightFallCruze said:


> Signed up !! Now I can keep up with the progress of how these tunes are working out.


I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## gregs1951 (Jan 3, 2015)

wish i got quick response from BNR


----------



## evolizzee (Feb 4, 2017)

gregs1951 said:


> wish i got quick response from BNR


Yeah, I've been waiting for an email response for a few weeks now. He's usually pretty punctual... probably just busy workin and livin. Just be patient. It's worth it.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

He's moving and running a business at the same time. 

What's a quick response, and what is the response for?


----------



## gregs1951 (Jan 3, 2015)

any type of tech or other question takes 2-weeks if they get back to you. Takes 1 week for logs. You must be special. g


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Of course I'm special; look at me!


----------

